# External soundcard recommendation needed.



## Frank_S (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, I have been trying on & off for months to get my E-MU 1616m card to work with REW but I have to give up now. Here is the thread I started regarding calibration issues with the soundcard.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-1616m-soundcard-calibration-help-needed.html

Anyway, I now have an Apex220 microphone that requires 48v phantom power (which my 1616m has). What would the cheapest and most effective way to go so that I can use REW with this mic? 
I am looking for a known and proven card etc. that will definitely work with REW since I don't want to spend countless hours trying to get things to work. I use a Dell D620 laptop. I greatly appreciate your help on this! -Frank-:wave:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

I recently started using REW...and was having problems with my internal sound adapter on my computer. Went to Circuit City and picked up a Sounblaster 24bit USB External...it works exactly like all the help files and such for REW state...took like 15min to hookup and install the drivers and all. It was $50.00 .

The other advantage is that given the distance my HT is from my computer I can use a long USB cable and I do not have to move my computer when I am using REW.


----------



## Frank_S (Aug 14, 2007)

rafaelsmith said:


> I recently started using REW...and was having problems with my internal sound adapter on my computer. Went to Circuit City and picked up a Sounblaster 24bit USB External...it works exactly like all the help files and such for REW state...took like 15min to hookup and install the drivers and all. It was $50.00 .


Thank you. Are you using a microphone with this card? I have a microphone that requires 48v power.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Frank_S said:


> Thank you. Are you using a microphone with this card? I have a microphone that requires 48v power.




No, I am using a RS Digital SPL.


----------

